# My sons second bear



## lum4life (Dec 27, 2014)

My boy, 10 yrs old took this 350lb bear, using a .35 cal. rifle while dog hunting in NC Friday!  We dropped the tailgate and this bear was treed within a few minutes. Good times and I'm super proud of Jr. taking a good shot.   Ready to go again next year already. Nothing beats the sound of those dogs hot on a trail.


----------



## Day in the woods (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice.....


----------



## Heartstarter (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome! That's a big bear. The old .35 can't be beat, congratulations!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Dec 28, 2014)

Man your son has had a heck of a year!!!!
Congrats to him and you!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is awesome!!!!


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like you were near the coast, those coastal hunts can happen quick.


----------



## lum4life (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, we were in Washington, NC. My boy had a good year. Gonna try and knock down some hogs and kill a few tree rats. Here is a few of the deer and the bear he took this year.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 31, 2014)

Unreal! I know you are one proud dad! Your son sure did better than me! Ha! Congrats!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats !!

T


----------



## Slugslinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 3, 2015)

He's blessed to have a father keeping him in the woods and off the couch. It looks like he has a real natural nack for the outdoors! Congradulations to him and to you! If his season looked like that I can only imagine the season you must have had. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good deal! Keep him in the woods. Best place for a youngin these days.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 3, 2015)

That's a nice year for anyone. You must be proud


----------



## Remington89 (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## TommyGunnz (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats, looks like y'all had a great year!


----------

